# ****DO NOT deal with Envious Touch****



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

It's been over 9 months since this POS "started" my order, haven't been able to get in contact with him in over 4 months and I still have NO WHEELS!!!!!! Any time I could get in touch with him since placing my order, I would say something about how it was taking longer than he quoted. He would then cry to me about how he wasn't like JD and he was getting a bad rap because JD screwed so many people over that everybody thought he would do the same thing. Well, guess what? When you do "business" like JD did... yeah people are going to treat you the same way


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

that bullshit bro i remember him posting up and i thought he had a good thing going stainless spokes ect i said to my self id try him out if i needed some rims glad i didnt .....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Dam Ingraver's


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Dam Ingraver's


:rofl:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

That's not good


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

been sayin it for years... and no one was listining:facepalm:


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

Here we go


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

925rider said:


> been sayin it for years... and no one was listining:facepalm:


This is TRUE U have!!!! And I'm glad I didn't over look it when I was thinking of going threw them. So in a way thanks because if people like you get over looked when it comes to bullshitter with wheels,ect. I'd be on the same boat with ninja glad I took my business else where. :thumbsup:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

He's coo peeps,

Heard he's doing some sort of raffle soon :dunno:

If he does, I got my numbers :x:!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Its those fuckin machinists i tell ya


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

maybe he smoking the pipe.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

El Callejero said:


> This is TRUE U have!!!! And I'm glad I didn't over look it when I was thinking of going threw them. So in a way thanks because if people like you get over looked when it comes to bullshitter with wheels,ect. I'd be on the same boat with ninja glad I took my business else where. :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> maybe he smoking the pipe.


lol... dat monkey on ya backuffin:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

maybe its like here in az, all the good workers got deported!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

925rider said:


> been sayin it for years... and no one was listining:facepalm:


I have been!!  Even when he told you nobody was listening!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

817.TX. said:


> I have been!!  Even when he told you nobody was listening!! :nicoderm:


And even if you do get your order from him you get shit product like these chenith rebuild with a the all the exposed threads showing i guess he doesnt know how to use a tape measure when cutting the spokes to convert to 13s:facepalm:


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

925rider said:


> And even if you do get your order from him you get shit product like these chenith rebuild with a the all the exposed threads showing i guess he doesnt know how to use a tape measure when cutting the spokes to convert to 13s:facepalm:
> 
> 
> Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh that nipple right there is rust waiting to happen


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

925rider said:


> And even if you do get your order from him you get shit product like these chenith rebuild with a the all the exposed threads showing i guess he doesnt know how to use a tape measure when cutting the spokes to convert to 13s:facepalm:


Daaamn.. Thats not coo. Looks like someone was in a rush or just didnt care


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Custom twisted spoke design fools....thought cha knew


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Say lookout. He had to start with new machinist the other stole the blueprints


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

925rider said:


> And even if you do get your order from him you get shit product like these chenith rebuild with a the all the exposed threads showing i guess he doesnt know how to use a tape measure when cutting the spokes to convert to 13s:facepalm:


That looks like chit meng. Doesn't even look laced right....at all.


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

1sick2kacr said:


> That looks like chit meng. Doesn't even look laced right....at all.


Did he use vise grips on the nipps???


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

Biscaynedenny said:


> Did he use vise grips on the nipps???


^That's what she said!


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

I bought a set from him last year and everything went smooth and as promised. Sucks to see ppl get burned for their money. What ever happend to that guy arsn or arsin did he ever get his set that he won in the raffle ?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Dam Ingraver's


aye I actually told hernan, if he keeps fucking around with peoples wheels. He better learn how to engrave with his feet :nicoderm:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye I actually told hernan, if he keeps fucking around with peoples wheels. He better learn how to engrave with his feet :nicoderm:


:werd:


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

1sick2kacr said:


> That looks like chit meng. Doesn't even look laced right....at all.


Did he use vise grips on the nipps???


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye I actually told hernan, if he keeps fucking around with peoples wheels. He better learn how to engrave with his feet :nicoderm:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

So who do you guys recommend we order new wheels from?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Impala builder said:


> So who do you guys recommend we order new wheels from?


 http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/ aye no sense putting cheap/junk wheels on a 30-100k lowrider. dayton is a reputable company, best looking wire wheels..I wouldn't buy nothing off these joto's on here, unless I had their home address, where their wife works, pictures of their kids (no pedo) best believe getting me my wheels/money would be least of their problems. Plane tickets, rental cars, are cheap, putting a leva in icu or on the first 48 priceless


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/ aye no sense putting cheap/junk wheels on a 30-100k lowrider. dayton is a reputable company, best looking wire wheels..I wouldn't buy nothing off these joto's on here, unless I had their home address, where their wife works, pictures of their kids (no pedo) best believe getting me my wheels/money would be least of their problems. Plane tickets, rental cars, are cheap, putting a leva in icu or on the first 48 priceless


Cali Image don't play :guns:!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

i had an okay experience with them it took a lil longer than he said and communication was not the best but we got it done


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

MinieMe209 said:


> Cali Image don't play :guns:!


 simon ese, we're down for our barrio/car club aye we got good lawyers on our team, best believe id make bail/beat the case. And go to a picnic and smile at their family :nicoderm:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> simon ese, we're down for our barrio/car club aye we got good lawyers on our team, best believe id make bail/beat the case. And go to a picnic and smile at their family :nicoderm:


All before the sun goes down uffin: . .


----------



## daily 64 rag (May 25, 2012)

:rofl:wow to much tv being watched over here:rofl:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

daily 64 rag said:


> :rofl:wow to much tv being watched over here:rofl:


GTFO out noob if you ain't ever heard of Cali Image it shows how long you been in the game. .


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

MinieMe209 said:


> All before the sun goes down uffin: . .


 Simon ese!! CALI-IMAGE CC AND XV3 POR VIDA


daily 64 rag said:


> :rofl:wow to much tv being watched over here:rofl:


 jd is that you carnal?? they ever find your truck ese?? you owe some money for all the dope we sold you


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


> i had an okay experience with them it took a lil longer than he said and communication was not the best but we got it done


standen in line, tape to tape the boxies


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/ aye no sense putting cheap/junk wheels on a 30-100k lowrider. dayton is a reputable company, best looking wire wheels..I wouldn't buy nothing off these joto's on here, unless I had their home address, where their wife works, pictures of their kids (no pedo) best believe getting me my wheels/money would be least of their problems. Plane tickets, rental cars, are cheap, putting a leva in icu or on the first 48 priceless


DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

warning said:


> standen in line, tape to tape the boxies


the boxies aren't cheap and the tape is really hard to find these days kinda like cheniths


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

DJ Englewood said:


> i had an okay experience with them it took a lil longer than he said and communication was not the best but we got it done


"a little longer" is understandable but as long as this has taken when I was originally told they would take 6 weeks to build is fucking ridiculous. not to mention getting no response from him since August is complete bullshit


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats why I pay at local shop for rims so I can bitch they ass out in person and. Oh maybe he ran out of steel :rofl: too


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Anybody in the LA area possibly know how to get in contact with this ass clown?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Curtis Fisher said:


> Thats why I pay at local shop for rims so I can bitch they ass out in person and. Oh maybe he ran out of steel :rofl: too


China is the largest producer of steel in the world, all these wheels come from china so they can't use that excuse, hahaha


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

NINJA said:


> Anybody in the LA area possibly know how to get in contact with this ass clown?



The only one i see claiming to be his boy is MR.59


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

925rider said:


> The only one i see claiming to be his boy is MR.59


X59


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

925rider said:


> The only one i see claiming to be his boy is MR.59


MR.59 its on sight leva :machinegun:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> MR.59 its on sight leva :machinegun:


:shocked:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

925rider said:


> The only one i see claiming to be his boy is MR.59


Yea I've talked to him already, not much help


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

NINJA said:


> Yea I've talked to him already, not much help




Was worth a try:sprint:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> i had an okay experience with them it took a lil longer than he said and communication was not the best but we got it done


\\\

Those are built by galaxy wire wheels. Haha hes just a middleman like keify


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

925rider said:


> Was worth a try:sprint:


Not that he wasnt much help,he tried getting in touch with him for me but I still got the same outcome


----------



## 80 GRAND (Nov 4, 2011)

damm this fucked up homie when i delt with him there was no issues at all he even sent me a extra wheel and tire cause the chrome started to peel on one of them


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

MUFASA said:


> :shocked:


fuck that puto and anyone who is down being friends with a scammer/rata


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

80 GRAND said:


> damm this fucked up homie when i delt with him there was no issues at all he even sent me a extra wheel and tire cause the chrome started to peel on one of them


at this point, consider yourself lucky


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

***UPDATE***

Nicky FINALLY answered his phone on Tuesday. He tells me that he is STILL(since June)waiting on my rings to be made. He also tells me the reason he hasn't responded to me or contacted me on his own is because he's been "out of work". I guess when you're unemployed, you're not allowed to respond to people :facepalm: I then tell him I want the wheels I sent him and my money returned. He tells me he would look into what was paid and call me the next day. Of course I didn't get any call from him yesterday at all.:angry:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

unemployed=out of business when you own a shop:dunno:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

925rider said:


> unemployed=out of business when you own a shop:dunno:


:yessad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Excuses. Typical play the victim.


----------



## Mr.Yosie (Feb 7, 2013)

Kill that puto!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## picturemerollin123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Impala builder said:


> So who do you guys recommend we order new wheels from?


[h=2]







[/h]From Dayton Wire Wheels they have the lowrider special going on right now for $1700 + S/H till the end of Febuary 2013. All they require is half up front to start building your rims, then the rest when there done and ready to ship to your house. They said they take about 6 weeks to build a set. You cant go wrong with Dayton Wire wheels, always legit.​


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess making wheels is really hard to do. 

Not many companies/sellers come through. 

SMH


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I guess making wheels is really hard to do.
> 
> Not many companies/sellers come through.


I'm wondering the same,is the money too good,and these guys squander it all,seems all these wheel sellers end up in the same situation.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Of course he's back to not answering the phone again :rant:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

He a good thang going thats jacked


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

NINJA said:


> Of course he's back to not answering the phone again :rant:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

925rider said:


>


You're telling me


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

picturemerollin123 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really that's how any legit business operates,who asks for full payment for a product that isn't even built yet ?
If they rely on the customer to bank roll the company they're most likely the ones to pull stunts like JD etc.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/ aye no sense putting cheap/junk wheels on a 30-100k lowrider. dayton is a reputable company, best looking wire wheels..I wouldn't buy nothing off these joto's on here, unless I had their home address, where their wife works, pictures of their kids (no pedo) best believe getting me my wheels/money would be least of their problems. Plane tickets, rental cars, are cheap, putting a leva in icu or on the first 48 priceless


First 48 fuck it:thumbsup: LOL


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

and…………..still nothing!


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

NINJA said:


> and…………..still nothing!


 Dude, you could've saved yourself alot of grief and money. If you would've ordered eleswhere or looked around for a sweet deal somewhere.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


picturemerollin123 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------

